# Kaufberatung PS4 headset



## Chewie93 (26. August 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin neu hier und wollte euch fragen, da ich mir ein Headset holen will, ob ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit den folgenden Headsets habt.
- Turtle Beach PX4 oder turtle beach px5
-Turtle Beach XP500 oder xp400
-tritton 720+
-oder auch das sony gold wireless

Ich will es hauptsächlich für "Destiny", für einen gute Ortung der Gegner und einfach einen guten Sound, dass man sich im spiel drinnen fühlt und natürlich sollen mich die anderen gut verstehen (ab und zu an PC). Wenn ihr alternativen habt immer her damit !
Vielen dank


----------



## Jeanboy (26. August 2014)

Solche Gaming Headset sind leider nicht zu empfehlen, wie hoch ist das Budget eigentlich?


----------



## Chewie93 (28. August 2014)

Hmmh okay...
ja das budget liegt bei 130 € ca. 
aber wenn die nicht so sind wieso werden die auf youtube noch gelobt ?
welche alternativen gibt es den noch viele feiern auch die Tritton pro+ ...
und ich tendiere grad stark zu den PX5 um ehrlich zu sein, sind die wenigstens die besten von denen die ich gelistet hab 
Vielen dank


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (28. August 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html

guck mal hier kollege...
besser als nichts aber ich seh gerade ist auch nicht mehr so ganz zeitgemäß von 2011 hmmm


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. August 2014)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Forum 


Zu den Headsets, die sind alle schlichtweg beschissen. Die werden so hoch gelobt weil die Leute a) total geblendet vom Marketing-Gelaber sind und/oder b) weil sie noch nie etwas besseres gehört haben.

Allerdings bin ich nicht mehr Konsolero, daher bin ich nicht mehr ganz auf dem neuestem Stand, jedenfalls kann man soweit ich weiß die Kopfhörer am Controller betreiben, jedoch ohne Mikro.

Angesichts dieser aussichtslosen Lage bleibt dir wohl im Endeffekt nur übrig einen miesen Plastikbomber zu kaufen..... 
Immerhin wirst du über die PS4 wenigstens keine Musik hören, die unterirdische Verarbeitung der Teile ist aber inakzeptabel, als ich noch ein unwissender Konsolero war hatte ich mindestens 4 Headsets, eigentlich alle kaputt da die Verarbeitung, wie gesagt, unter aller Sau ist. Einen Tritton hatte ich noch nie (allerdings kannte ich die von Kollegen, die waren auch nicht wirklich toll verarbeitet ), mit Turtle Beach hatte ich ausschließlich negative Erfahrungen gemacht.

Deswegen muss ich dich enttäuschen da ich leider keine Empfehlungen abgeben kann......


----------



## Darkseth (28. August 2014)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> besser als nichts aber ich seh gerade ist auch nicht mehr so ganz zeitgemäß von 2011 hmmm


 Das alter hat nichts mit der Qualität zu tun 
Ein guter Kopfhörer aus den 80er jahren wischt auch heute noch den Boden auf mit jedem gaming headset (vollkommen egal welcher Preis).

@ Chewie93:
Weil die, die solche gaming headsets auf youtube loben, von Audio keine Ahnung haben. Die kennen vll ne hand voll gaming headsets, und eins davon wird dann als high end und spitzenklasse bezeichnet, obwohl es selbst für die unterklasse zu schlecht ist. Gute Kopfhörer kennen sie nicht.
Das ist das selbe, wie wenn jemand nen VW Lupo kennt, Fiat Panda, und Smart, und dann sagt, der smart ist ein super oberklasse rennwagen.

In der regel sind nahezu alle gaming headsets.. Schlecht. Reine marketing produkte, die nur durch die vermarktung gut ankommen, in kombination mit unwissenheit beim Käufer.
Sprich, oft ist es vll ein 10-20€ Kopfhörer, da wird ein 3€ mikrofon dran gebaut, evtl noch ne 2-3€ USB soundkarte für simuliertes 7.1 via software, evtl noch kompatiblität zu Konsolen, dazu "gaming", "pro", "1337" etc auf die verpackung drauf, und das ganze wird dann für 160€ als Gaming Headset verkauft. Wenn sowas das einzige ist, was jemand kennt, ist es unmöglihc, dass es als schlecht befunden werden kann. Wenn du aber nen vergleich hast, wie z.B. dass ein 20-30e stereo kopfhörer qualitativ besser ist, sollte man sich schon seine gedanken machen^^
Es gibt wenige headsets, die wirklich empfehlenswert sind. Die sind ihren Preis aber WIRKLICH wert.
z.B. diese:
- Bitfenix Flo. Das teil dürfte auf nem knapp 30€~ Superlux kopfhörer basieren. Die 20€ aufpreis fürs fest verbaute mikro gehen in ordnung. (Lesertest)
- Offene Bauweise: QPad QH 85. Relativ neutral/natürlich, kein bassbomber. Gute Bühne, räumlich, bequem dank ohrpolster und relativ guter verarbeitung. Basiert auf einem Takstar HI 2050, einem 55€ Kopfhörer. Nur ein kleiner aufpreis fürs Mikro.
- Geschlossene Bauweise: Kingston Hyperx Cloud. Baugleich mit dem QPad QH 90, hat aber noch ein Zweites Paar Ohrpolster dabei, allerdings in Velour. Daher ist das Kingston zu bevorzugen ^^. Basiert auf einem Takstar Pro 80.
- Beyerdynamic MMX 300. Das beste Consumer headset auf dem Markt. Nicht zuletzt wegen der Konkurrenzlosen Verarbeitung (zumindest konkurrenzlos verglichen mit dem Abfall von Razer/Astro/Turtle beach/roccat/Logitech/etc). Made in Germany, dazu ersatzteile nachkaufbar. Und das nicht nur Polster sondern treiber, Muscheln, bügel, kabelsatz etc. Daher hat man hier ne lebensdauer von locker 10 bis 30 Jahren (naja, eher an die 30+ Jahre...), und nicht nur 1-3 jahre wie bei den meisten gaming headsets. Wenn du das mal selbst vergleichst, merkst du es selbst. Nahezu jedes gaming teil fühlt sich an wie aus nem Kaugummiautomaten gezogen.

Und beim MMX 300 kommt unter anderem auch ein Grund, warum man generell von Headsets abrät, und besser Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro nimmt: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm.
Das MMX 300 basiert auf der Edition version vom DT 770, und ist dabei technisch leicht schlechter gemacht, damit er besser angetrieben wird von schwachen Soundchips. Technisch sind sie aber auf einem Niveau. Der Kopfhörer kostet als 130€, und ist technisch ein ticken besser, als die Headset version davon für 250€.
Der Zweite große nachteil ist: Das MMX 300 ist konkurrenzlos. Es gibt keine anderen headsets, die so gut verarbeitet sind, so lange halten, und dabei vergleichbar gut klingen. Du MUSST also damit klarkommen. Egal ob du lieber eine offene Bauweise willst, oder ein anderes Klangbild bevorzugst. Du MUSST damit auskommen.
Bei Kopfhörern hast du die auswahl. Alleine bei 120-160€~ gibts locker 5-10 Kopfhörer, die in Frage kommen, und untereinander unterschiedlicher nicht sein können. Und dabei sind das nur die hauptverdächtigen.

Und dabei sind Stereo Kopfhörer für 100-150€~ schon bereits sehr deutlich besser als JEDES gaming headset auf dem Markt. Da kannst du auch ein 300€ Astro A50 daneben hinstellen, das teil wird von einem nichtmal halb so teuren Kopfhörer aufgefressen und wieder ausgespuckt.

Und das beste ist: Gute Hifi/studio Kopfhörer sind auf Qualität ausgelegt. Nicht nur höchst mögliche Soundqualität, sondern auch Verarbeitungsqualität und Tragekomfort. Sie müssen/sollen professionelle ansprüche erfüllen, bzw "hohe" ansprüche von privatleuten (eben Hifi bereich) erfüllen.
Hersteller von Gaming produkten haben eben "gamer" als Zielgruppe. Und was weiß man von gamern? Genau, sie haben schön viel geld auszugeben. Ich mein, alle 2-3 jahre nen neuen 1000-1500€ Gaming pc mit LEDs dran, oder alle 2 jahre einfach ne neue 400€ graka (wenn nicht sogar ein SLI/CF gespann), damit man beim neuen BF ja auch schön die 60 fps auf ultra hat, statt 50 fps.
So jemand hat auch keinerlei Probleme, sich alle 2 jahre ein neues Gamer headset zu kaufen. Denn der Hersteller macht ja mehr gewinn, wenn der Kunde alle 2 jahre ein neues kauft, als dass ers einmal kauft und es 15 jahre hält.
Zudem, wenn sich jemand kein stück auskennt, achtet man auch aufs alter. Neuer = besser, deswegen kaufen "gamer" neues.
Und da alle ne schlechte qualität haben, sticht keiner wirklich hervor.
Ich mein, wer sich nicht auskennt, der guckt aufs marketing, und glaubt es blind. Da steht "gaming" drauf, auf nem stereo kopfhörer nicht. also ist nur das headset wo gamer draufsteht auch für games geeignet --> "Gamer" testen also auch nur gaming headsets, und vergleichen (wenn überhaupt...) mit anderen gaming headsets. Allerdings kriegt man bei nem stereo Kopfhörer für nen Bruchteil des preises schon bessere Qualität.
(nur nen kleiner Gedankengang... warum "gaming headsets" überhaupt verkauft werden, obwohl sie nur reine marketing produkte sind, und absolut NICHTS besser können, als kopfhörer + getrenntes mikro)

So, mal auf den Punkt gekommen:

Nimm als headset entweder Qpad QH 85 (offene bauweise) oder Kingston HyperX Cloud (geschlossen).
Wenn du mehr ausgeben willst, dann kauf dir nen Kopfhörer der 130-150€~ Region, dazu ein Ansteckmikro, und genieße eine Qualität, die du bei keinem "Gaming produkt" jemals finden wirst 

Edit:
Um das ganze mal zu untermauern.. Hier mal eins meiner lieblings-reaktionen bisher: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1230559&page=4&p=14265409#post14265409
Der User kannte nur gaming headsets, und hat sich ein 300€ Astro A50 zugelegt, war aber nicht so ganz zufrieden. Hier wurde er bekehrt, und zu nem Stereo Kopfhörer überredet. In dem Fall ein DT 880 für 200-230€~.
Seine Reaktion hier: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1230559&page=5&p=14285872#post14285872


----------



## Chewie93 (28. August 2014)

Okay erstmal vielen dank euch allen und vorallem dir darkseth das du dir die mühe und zeit genommen hast 
Ich würde mich jetzt nicht als audiophiler mensch bezeichnen, obwohl ich viel musik hör. Mit so no-Name marken hab ich schlechte erfahrungen gemacht vorallem im Bereich Kopfhörern.
Vielleicht kannst du mich ja eines anderen belehren ein kleines Beispiel ...
Vor ein paar Jahren wollte ich mir neue Kopfhörer holen die Beats by dre,
dann hab ich mich auch in einem HiFi Forum angemeldet und alle: ohhh die sind so schlimm plastik schrott usw... 
Gut hab ich mir gedacht die wissens ja besser und hab mir dann die Ultrasone HFI 580 geholt und anfangs war ich begeistert von diesem klarem sound und allem doch der Bass und das gewisse etwas hat mir gefehlt und sie stehen jetzt einfach daheim rum und ich hab mir die Beats by dre geholt und bin bis heute noch immer begeistert 
Ich höre auch hauptsächlich Hiphop vielleicht liegt es auch daran ...
naja zurück zum thema, was mich nur wundert ich war jetzt auf so vielen seiten unterwegs und kein einziger hat daran gedacht mir die 2 HS Qpad QH 85, Kingston HyperX Cloud vorzustellen ...
Warum sind die den besser ? Ich will mich im Spiel drinnen fühlen und meine Umgebung richtig warnehmen, hören woher die Kugeln kommen und Gegner orten 
Wäre es den möglich so ein beyerdyamic 770 mit extra mikro an die ps4 anzuschliessen, hab eigentlich nur gutes von dem gehört 
wie ist der Bass bei dem und die Ortung kann einer dazu was sagen und macht das nicht einen Unterschied bei der Ortung wenn man ein Stereo Headset hat?
Nochmal danke leute helft mir echt sehr sehr weiter!!!


----------



## Darkseth (28. August 2014)

Welche noname marke denn? Wie bekannt eine marke unter gamern in deutschland ist hat ja nix mit der qualität zu tun. razer kennt jeder, die headsets sind aber unendlicher Abfall^^
Die meisten werden auch von Beyerdynamic noch nie was gehört haben, kennen aber razer, roccat, astro und Beats. Trotzdem spielt beyerdynamic auf einem so deutlich höherem Niveau, dass es eher ne andere dimension ist, statt ne andere stufe.

Welche beats? solo? O.o

Wie lange hattest du die ultrasone? Wenn du nur 2 stunden testest, und dann zurückschickst und nen beats kaufst, ists ja kein wunder. An guten sound muss man sich gewöhnen, dann will man aber nix anderes/schlechtestes mehr^^). Hast du den Ultrasone noch?

Die ultrasone fand ich bissl komisch... haben was ganze eigenes, muss man mögen.. ist halt so, wenn du nicht probehörst.^^ Gibt ehrlich gesagt bessere kopfhörer, die sehr viel besser passen würden. ein dt 770 dürfte mit jedem beats den Boden aufwischen. Ein shure SRH 840 genau so. Oder ein Philips Fidelio X1. Und die sind nicht so abgrundtief schäbig verarbeitet wie ein beats by dr dre(ck) 

Hip hop könnte sein.. Hip hop ist meist relativ minderwertig (rein von der studio qualität), auf hochwertigen Kopfhörern hört man dann raus, dass es qualitativ nicht gut ist. So als ob du auf nem 1080p Fernseher ein 320 p video anguckst. Du siehst einfach, dass da mehr ginge. Und Hip Hop ist auch nicht wirklich eine gute Wahl um bass-qualität zu testen. Höchstens bassmenge, das wars auch schon ^^ Für die reine QUALITÄT gibts da um Welten besseres. (da können wir dir auch einiges zeigen zum ausprobieren)
Ich hab die meisten beats schonmal ausprobiert.. und besonders die alten (also studio 2, solo 2 sollen ne gute ecke besser/sauberer klingen als die alten) fand ich grauenhaft... Die bässe waren das sogar das schlechteste dran. Viel zu matschig, dumpf und langsam. kA wie das bei irgendwas spaß machen kann.. Bassmenge können die, aber bassqualität da hinken sie stark zurück. Und wenn die musik die man hört, ne entsprechende qualität hat, hört man den unterschied schon sehr deutlich... Ich fand z.B. den bass meiner damaligen ienars (Shure SE 215, 90€) qualitativ besser/knackiger/punchiger als die eines damals 299€ Beats Studio.

Auf was denn für seiten? Macht ja nen unterschied ob du hier unterwegs bist, bzw hifi forum, oder auf www.gam0rz1337elite.de (platzhalter für ein beliebiges gamer forum). Bei ersterem findest du halt leute, die sich auskennen. Bei letzterem eher nicht...

Ja, du kannst jeden stereo kopfhörer + mikro an die PS4 anschließen. Dafür gibts ja ne 4polige kombi klinke am Controler 
Die Frage ist erstmal, wieviel Leistung die hat, und obdas reicht für den jeweiligen Kopfhörer.
DT 770 ist schonmal sehr beliebt. Das MMX 300 basiert darauf. Sollte qualitativ auch mindestens 1-2 stufen besser sein als ein beats Pro.
Wie räumlich es klingt, hängt zuerstmal von der soundkulisse ingame ab (wie gut das game vertont ist) und wie groß die bühne/räumlichkeit des Kopfhörers ist.
Die offene version davon, der DT 990, hat z.B. eine größere Bühne, und kann damit die geräusche räumlicher darstellen.
Beide sind bass- und höhenbetont (ich vermute mal, das würde deinen geschmack eher treffen, als etwas neutrales/ausgewogenes)

Speziell was gaming und Gegnerortung (competetive) angeht, kann ich den Guide empfehlen: Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: (Update: 7/9/2014: Ultrasone HFI-15G Added)
Allerdings testet der user alles mit aktiviertem Dolbi Headphone (einer virtuellen 7.1 simulation).
Ist schon ziemlich interessant, was für ergebnisse einige kopfhörer, und vor allem Headsets bringen.

Edit: Die QPad/Kingston headsets sind besser, weil diese auf einem 55€ Stereo Kopfhörer basieren. 
Das QH 85 wie gesag auf einem Takstar HI 2050, welcher eine günstige nachbildung eines Beyerdynamic DT 880 ist. Nicht nur vom Design, auch qualitativ, soundqualität, und klangbild (kein bassbomber, sauber, natürlich, neutral). Macht aber alles etwas schlechter (deswegen auch 55€. ein DT 880 kostet 220€~).
Daher verlangt qpad hier nur 30€ aufpreis für ein fest verbautes mikro.
Bei den meisten anderen gaming headsets ists anders. Beispielsweise das bekannte Logitech g35. Kostet 90€, ist aber klanglich/technisch schlechter als ein 19,90€ Superlux 681 Kopfhörer. Und qualitativ Deutlich schlechter verarbeitet als der takstar, bzw qpad/kingston
Basierend auf einem 55€~ stereo Kopfhörer, dürfte das teil besser sein als 90% aller gaming headsets. Damit auch besser als so ziemlich alles von razer/turtlebeach/astro unter 200-250€~ (besonders, da die mehrheit einen 20€ Superlux klanglich sauberer/präziser findet, als ein 180€ Razer Tiamat 7.1.
Und nicht nur das klangliche ist besser, auch die Verarbeitung ist besser. Es ist stabiler/robuster verarbeitet, als die meisten 150€ headsets, die eher verarbeitet sind wie 20-30€ china kopfhörer mit billigen minderwertigen plastikschalen und minderwertigen Kunstlederpolster, die noch nichtmal nennenswert bequem sind, verglichen mit guten Kopfhörern)

Würde aber sagen... son Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm würde ziemlich gut zu ner PS4 passen und gegnerortung (besonders, wenn man kräftigen bass mag), sofern du etwas geschlossenes suchst, was dich akustisch "abschottet".
Von mir ne empfehlung, würde ich definitiv ausprobieren.


----------



## Push (28. August 2014)

wenn die Beyerdynamic MMX300 immerwieder erwähnt werden ... dürfte man auch ruhig die Audio Technica ATH-ADG1 ( offen ) und ATH-AG1 ( geschlossen ) erwähnen ...
zu teuer, genauso wie das MMX300 sind die beiden zwar auch, aber gerade die offenen mMn "besser" zum Zocken geeignet ( Shooter ) ...


----------



## WaldemarE (28. August 2014)

Nur weil du von denn Marken nix gehört hast bedeutet es nicht das es NoName-Produkte sind! Darkseth hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt


----------



## Chewie93 (28. August 2014)

Ja habt recht, das sind keine noname Marken nur weil ich sie nicht kenn und ich hatte mich damals im HiFi Forum angemeldet 
also ich hab die Ultrasones nem kumpel ausgeliehen die könnte ich doch auch theoretisch benutzen oder (die sind halt ziemlich ausgewogen, hab ich zumindest in erinnerung)?
also wenn nicht würde ich mir die Beyerdynamics 770 oder 990 holen, wie schliesse ich das den genau an die PS4 an? An den Controller oder an der ps4, brauch ich dann noch n adapter wahrscheinlich oder ?
P.S. Ich hab die beats pro ...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. August 2014)

Chewie93 schrieb:


> Ja habt recht, das sind keine noname Marken nur weil ich sie nicht kenn und ich hatte mich damals im HiFi Forum angemeldet
> also ich hab die Ultrasones nem kumpel ausgeliehen die könnte ich doch auch theoretisch benutzen oder (die sind halt ziemlich ausgewogen, hab ich zumindest in erinnerung)?
> also wenn nicht würde ich mir die Beyerdynamics 770 oder 990 holen, wie schliesse ich das den genau an die PS4 an? An den Controller oder an der ps4, brauch ich dann noch n adapter wahrscheinlich oder ?
> P.S. Ich hab die beats pro ...


 
Naja, wenn du jetzt wieder blind KH kaufst ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich dass dir das gleiche widerfährt wie damals mit den Ultrasone.....
Du musst Probe höre, Sound ist sehr individuell. Wir können dir nicht sagen was du magst, wo wohnst du denn ungefähr? Es gibt bestimmt in deiner Nähe einen gescheiten Laden wo du Probe hören kannst 

Zum Thema Ortung, die 990 würde ich dir mit 32 Ohm empfehlen (die PS4 wird nicht stark genug sein um welche mit mehr Impendanz anzutreiben), jedenfalls wenn man 770 und 990 miteinander vergleicht.
Die 990 sind doch merkbar besser zum zocken.
Allerdings gibt es in dem Bereich sehr viele Alternativen, Beyerdynamic ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge.....


----------



## Darkseth (28. August 2014)

Ah oke, die Pro sind ganz passabel.  Allerdings gehören die eher in die 150€~ region
Vergleich die mal mit etwas aus 200-400€ dann sieht das ganze schon anders aus ^^

die 990 mit 32 ohm kosten 217€... Das sind 80€ mehr als die PRo 250 ohm, und die sind technisch sogar schlechter. Für die 80€ wäre auch nen Kopfhörerverstärker drin ,der das problem löst.


----------



## Thallassa (28. August 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> die 990 mit 32 ohm kosten 217€... Das sind 80€ mehr als die PRo 250 ohm, und die sind technisch sogar schlechter. Für die 80€ wäre auch nen Kopfhörerverstärker drin ,der das problem löst.



Der dann per Klinke am Controller hängen muss. Vllt nicht optimal, aber das muss der Nutzer entscheiden.
Fundamentale Frage: Wieso nicht einfach den Beats Pro nutzen, der ohnehin schon vorhanden ist?
Und ich dachte, es wird ein Headset gesucht - wird nun an Mikrofon an der PS4 überhaupt gebraucht, oder reicht ein Kopfhörer?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (28. August 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Ah oke, die Pro sind ganz passabel.  Allerdings gehören die eher in die 150€~ region
> Vergleich die mal mit etwas aus 200-400€ dann sieht das ganze schon anders aus ^^
> 
> die 990 mit 32 ohm kosten 217€... Das sind 80€ mehr als die PRo 250 ohm, und die sind technisch sogar schlechter. Für die 80€ wäre auch nen Kopfhörerverstärker drin ,der das problem löst.


 
Technisch sind die nicht schlechter^^
Aber ja, du hattest recht. Sorry mein Fehler 
Hatte den Preis von den 32er nicht mehr im Kopf 

Allerdings wäre die Lösung per Verstärker auch suboptimal.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Fundamentale Frage: Wieso nicht einfach den Beats Pro nutzen, der ohnehin schon vorhanden ist?



Warum hat zuvor niemand dran gedacht^^


----------



## Chewie93 (29. August 2014)

ohh hab mich vertan hab die beats studio, aber die müssten doch dann auch reichen oder ?
ja ich brauch ein headset mit dem ich mit meinen kollegen reden kann wenn wir destiny zocken haha
aber ist dies theoretisch möglich, hat jemand von euch eine PS4 und hat da einen normalen Kopfhörer eingesteckt, kann mir nicht vorstellen wo die beiden anschlüsse dann rein müssen. Okay das mikrofon in den Controller aber der Kopfhörer? 
Vielen Dank, wenn nicht die beats studio, dann die Ultrasone hfi 580, die sind ja ziemlich ausgewogen und müssten dann doch mit der ortung passen oder ?
THX !1!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. August 2014)

Hatte leider nie eine Playstation, kann dir in dem Fall leider nicht behilflich sein....

Du kannst ja einfach mal beide Kopfhörer testen, der der dir besser taugt kannst du ja benutzen^^


----------



## BlackNeo (29. August 2014)

Ok, der Beats Studio ist deutlich schlechter als ein Superlux HD 681.

Verkauf den doch, den Ultrasone auch wenn er dir nicht gefällt und leg dir nen V-Moda LP2 oder M-100 zu, die haben extrem viel Bass und klingen dabei deutlich besser als der Beats Pro.

Und die haben ein Mikro im Kabel verbaut, das heißt du musst den KH nur an den Controller anschließen und kannst sofort loszocken


----------



## Thallassa (29. August 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Und die haben ein Mikro im Kabel verbaut, das heißt du musst den KH nur an den Controller anschließen und kannst sofort loszocken



Den Vorschlag hat's gebraucht.
Denn solange man nicht noch ne teure Decoderbox oÄ hat, hat man nur die Möglichkeit, einen Kopfhörer mit Mikro inklusive zu benutzen - und zwar einen, mit 4-poligen Steckern. Also Headset+Stereo-Klinke in einem. 
Die Lp2 wären akzeptabel, sind halt brutale Bassprügel, weswegen sie dem TE wahrscheinlich zusagen.


----------



## BlackNeo (29. August 2014)

Naja, man könnte auch nen KH+Ansteckmikro nutzen, brüchte dann aber nen Adapter von 3-Polig auf 4-Polig mit richtiger Belegung.

Und da der TE eh Bassprügel mag sind die V-Modas super


----------



## Chewie93 (31. August 2014)

Okay leute so vielen herzlichen dank !!!
So meine entscheidung ist auf die lp2 gefallen hab mir noch paar testberichte angeguckt und muss sagen dass sind genau die kopfhorer die ich suche, sie sprengen eib bisschen das budget doch ich verkauf meine ultrasones und dann musste es passen 
So nur um sicherzugehen, es reicht wenn ich nur die Kopfhörer kauf und sie an den controller anschliesse dann bekomme ich sound raus und kann mmit meinen kumpels per mic reden danke !!!


----------



## BlackNeo (31. August 2014)

Jup, das sollte so passen


----------



## Chewie93 (31. August 2014)

Okay danke, also nix kein adapter kein gar nix einfach anschliessen und es kann losgehen vieken dank !?


----------



## BlackNeo (31. August 2014)

Nope, das Micro im Kabel sollte dann aufnehmen wenn du sprichst, das solltest du aber im PS-4 Menü ja auch einstellen können (also Dauersenden, Sprachaktivierung, etc.)


----------



## Chewie93 (1. September 2014)

Okay vielen dank !!!
So meine letzte frage sry ...
Hab ich nicht einen nachteil bwi der ortung mit den lp2, da sie ja kein 5.1 oder 7.1 surround sound haben vielen dank für eurw hilfe !!!


----------



## Darkseth (1. September 2014)

1. Kommt drauf an, ob die algorithmen einer bestimmten surround simulation bei DEINEM Kopf überhaupt funktionieren. Xear 3D z.B. meiner Phoebus klappt bei mir absolut NULL.
2. eine Surround simulation kannst du doch mit jeder soundkarte haben. Oder notfalls mit Razer Surround (unabhängige software).


----------



## BlackNeo (1. September 2014)

Darkseth schrieb:


> 2. eine Surround simulation kannst du doch mit jeder soundkarte haben. Oder notfalls mit Razer Surround (unabhängige software).



Und wie soll er das auf ner PS4 machen?

@TE: Nicht unbedingt, wenn überhaupt klingt es etwas räumlicher mit ner Surroundaimulation, aber großen Nachteil hast du nicht.

Erst recht nicht, da der LP2 ne viel größere Bühne als "Gaming"-Schrottsets hat.

Wenn du Surroundsimulation wolltest müsstest du dir den Astro Mixamp holen.


----------

